# medicare v72.31



## pscott (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a question involving Medicare and the use of V72.31.
A patient saw the doc for Atrophic Vaginitis, and does a screening
with a pelvic exam, Q0091 and G0101. Payment was denied because
I didn't use V72.31, as it was really diagnostic, and not a screening.
what should I have used?
Thanks!


----------



## kathy a (Dec 5, 2011)

*Katherine Albert, CPC*

I would use the V72.31 first and 627.3 second as the diagnosis codes.


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 5, 2011)

pscott said:


> I have a question involving Medicare and the use of V72.31.
> A patient saw the doc for Atrophic Vaginitis, and does a screening
> with a pelvic exam, Q0091 and G0101. Payment was denied because
> I didn't use V72.31, as it was really diagnostic, and not a screening.
> ...



If you are saying it was a diagnostic encounter and not a screening then you should not use the G0101 nor the Q0091, you may bill using an office visit level with the dx code for the problem.  If you use the G and the Q code you are indicating a well woman exam which is why they want the V72.31.  You cannot use the V72.31 nor the G and Q for a diagnostic encounter.


----------



## kathy a (Dec 5, 2011)

If it was diagnostic then I would not have coded it as a screening-sorry. I would use an E and M code, and use the atrophic vaginitis as the dx code.


----------

